# I never tried crack but..........



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Good luck!! My track started at 7' x 4'..... then 9' x 4' now at 11.5' x 4.5' it can't get any bigger unless i knock out a wall. LOL My living room is the slot car room. I moved half the furniture and the TV out. Heres a link with a lot of designs (in case you didn't see it) Have fun. mj
http://ux5490.us/


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

I take it, that you are not married?


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah, really. I pretty much have full reign over the basement rec room, which is fairly sizeable. My only "orders" from "the boss" were to not block access to the laundry room. I saluted and said, "Aye, aye, Cap'n. Never let it be said that I get in the way of you doing my laundry." 

But if I didn't have this basement space, there's no way I would have gotten away with using the living room. Not even sure I would have given it a thought myself to do that. Where would I have to loaf around and watch tv?


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

rudykizuty said:


> But if I didn't have this basement space, there's no way I would have gotten away with using the living room. Not even sure I would have given it a thought myself to do that.


My TM has given me the OK to build a track inside the house, even in the living room. But, she knows me well enough (or thinks she does anyway) to know that I won't really do that. 

The main reason, is that I am not sure that I can build a track that is visually appealing enough to basically become the largest piece of furniture in our house. It would have to be fully lanscaped - a piece of artwork that even non-slotheads could appreciate. I've seen tracks that qualify as such, but my skills are not even close yet.

The second reason is that even if I were capable to build this indoor masterpiece, it would disrupt the rest of the house whenever it was in use by me and others. I've noticed that when I have friends over to race, the drinking tends to flow, and we get a tad loud. 

The perfect room in our house for a slot car track happens to be the master bedroom. It is large enough, has it's own facilities, a door, plenty of closet storage for cars and track accessories, and direct access from the backyard. 

Hmmmm......Our bedroom set is fairly new and in great shape, and personally, I think it might look much better in the living room then a slot car track.

It'll be a tough sell for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

fastlap said:


> I take it, that you are not married?


Correct-a-mundo single. I was just asking my Mom why she let me set up my trains and slot cars in the MIDDLE of the living room for quite a while before my taking over the basement, and she said "I don't know." Wives are great Moms are better!! My track is fully landscaped and i love the look on peoples (women and men) faces when they walk into my apartment. Everyone has to give it a shot. Some don't want to stop. I've basically given up TV. Slot cars are better than crack which by the way i haven't tried. LOL mj


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Scaf,
I think you're selling yourself a little short. I've seen your work and I think it looks great!! I'm not sure that fully landscaped is a requirement to have it out for show, but that might just be a matter of our personal tastes being different. I kind of prefer a cleaner and less cluttered look anyway. I can only hope that my work winds up as good looking as what you've put together.


----------

